# 6/6/6 Et si on devait mourir demain...



## jahrom (6 Juin 2006)

Aujourd'hui nous sommes les 6 juin 2006, autrement dit le 6 6 6... Chiffre maudit pour certains qui y voient la fin du monde, pour d'autres il ne s'agit la que de la saint Norbert, ou bien de l'anniversaire de naissance du macintel...

Si les premiers avaient raison, si vous aviez le choix, comment aimeriez vous mourir ?

Pour ma part, ça serait d'une OD de tout ce que j'ai aimé dans ma vie (sexe, drogue, alcool) histoire de finir en beauté, avant d'affronter l'enfer...  

et vous ?


----------



## joubichou (6 Juin 2006)

Moi ça serait une crise cardiaque en besognant une belle petite brunette bien potelée


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui nous sommes les 6 juin 2006, autrement dit le 6 6 6... Chiffre maudit pour certains qui y voient la fin du monde, pour d'autres il ne s'agit la que de la saint Norbert, ou bien de l'anniversaire de naissance du macintel...
> 
> Si les premiers avaient raison, si vous aviez le choix, comment aimeriez vous mourir ?
> 
> ...




Coucher avec ta femme, boire ton vin et sniffer ta coke.


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Coucher avec ta femme, boire ton vin et sniffer ta coke.



Dès que j'ai l'adresse de la partouze, je te l'envoie par MP...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juin 2006)

Perso, je ne vais pas mourir... Le MAÎTRE m'a promis la vie éternelle en son royaume à venir... 40 ans de bons et loyaux services ; ça mérite quand même quelques égards. :love:


----------



## quetzalk (6 Juin 2006)

la seule sagesse en ce monde est de vivre chaque jour comme s'il devait être le dernier, non ?  
ça aide à se positionner, à faire des choix, à classer des priorités... 

après le 6/6/6, c'est une blague j'espère Jarhom ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juin 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> la seule sagesse en ce monde est de vivre chaque jour comme s'il devait être le dernier, non ?
> ça aide à se positionner, à faire des choix, à classer des priorités...
> 
> après le 6/6/6, c'est une blague j'espère Jarhom ?



A genoux, infidèle!!!


----------



## quetzalk (6 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> A genoux, infidèle!!!



_Tu quoque filii_ comme disait un célèbre inspirateur de Dan Brown


----------



## joubichou (6 Juin 2006)

http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/games/deathwatchwidget.htmlpour savoir téléchargez le widget DEATHWATCH  il me donne jusqu'en 2042


----------



## Fondug (6 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> comment aimeriez vous mourir ?


 
par inadvertance.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2006)

Moi c'est bien simple : si je ne change pas le petit plateau de mon vélo, c'est clair, à la prochaine montée, je clam's.


----------



## mamyblue (6 Juin 2006)

Et ben je crois que tout est déjà dit dans ma signature


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> comment aimeriez vous mourir ?



Comme disait Coluche, si j'en ai l'occasion, j'aimerai bien mourir de mon vivant.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et ben je crois que tout est déjà dit dans ma signature



Avec Katelijn et Human-Fly pire qu'une secte ces parrains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

6h6min6sec le 6/6/6 est passé...

Merde, je suis vivant !


----------



## quetzalk (6 Juin 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> 6h6min6sec le 6/6/6 est passé...
> 
> Merde, je suis vivant !



On va finir par se demander si c'est pas des konneries, tout ça...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juin 2006)

Alors, on doublonne?


----------



## illya Milapine (6 Juin 2006)

Pour ma part je me contenterais d'une partie de c*l endiablé avec ma copine (avec test de tout ce qu'elle a jamais voulu faire :love:  et pis bah pareil pour moi, faut bien lui faire plaisir non?    )

Le tout arrosé des drogues les plus nocives pour l'organisme !!

Et pour finir je crois que je me suiciderais en emportant avec moi un max de personne, dans la foulée j'aurais connu un double sentiment, celui de me donner la mort et de tuer un max de gens  

Enfin tout ça dans le cas où satan détruirait la planète bien sûr  

(euh on appel pas les flics hein  )


----------



## tirhum (6 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui nous sommes les 6 juin 2006, autrement dit le 6 6 6... Chiffre maudit pour certains qui y voient la fin du monde, pour d'autres il ne s'agit la que de la saint Norbert, ou bien de l'anniversaire de naissance du macintel...
> 
> Si les premiers avaient raison, si vous aviez le choix, comment aimeriez vous mourir ?
> 
> ...


chhhuuuuttt !!......  
"il" n'a pas encore parlé......  
dans tous les cas je me conformerais à son avis et à ses préceptes.....


----------



## mamyblue (6 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Avec Katelijn et Human-Fly pire qu'une secte ces parrains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non Katelijn et Human-Fly sont adorables et je leurs souhaitent une longue vie  :love: Mais le reste de ma signature est aussi valable pour eux et pour toi aussi C0rentin donc profite bien chaque jour de tout ce que la vie te donne, car tu ne sais pas ce que demain te réserve  c'est la vie... et la mort fait partie de cette vie...
Et j 'espère vous revoir tous demain :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Juin 2006)

*La vie est jolie*
Les gens sont gentils

et le diable il est méchant 
et Jahrom aussi à nous faire peur avec son six six six.





:hein:


----------



## quetzalk (6 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> et Jahrom aussi à nous faire peur avec son six six six.



T'es chochotte un peu sur ce coup non ? :hein: :mouais:


----------



## duracel (6 Juin 2006)

Six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six.....

C'est les cigales qui chantent.


----------



## I-Tof (6 Juin 2006)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part je me contenterais d'une partie de c*l endiablé avec ma copine (avec test de tout ce qu'elle a jamais voulu faire :love:  et pis bah pareil pour moi, faut bien lui faire plaisir non?    )



Ne nous laisse pas dans l'ignorance avant notre mort ! Nous voulons savoir ...


----------



## quetzalk (6 Juin 2006)

I-Tof a dit:
			
		

> Ne nous laisse pas dans l'ignorance avant notre mort ! Nous voulons savoir ...



et puis si les photos sont hors-charte, tu peux les envoyer en MP !!!


----------



## Fondug (6 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six six.....
> 
> C'est les cigales qui chantent.


 
Tain, tu fais super mal les cigales...  

Il joue dans quel équipe au fait didier six ?


----------



## Melounette (6 Juin 2006)

Ah non, moi je ne meurs pas. Je pactise avec Satan, je vis dans le péché et la luxure pour l'éternité et je fais de Docevil (puisqu'il est dieu) mon esclave. Mouhahahaaaa.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P.S. : En fait un esclave, ça fait juste, je prends aussi SM comme porte-fouet et mon Fabounet comme danseuse nue. Gnaaaa.


----------



## joubichou (6 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, moi je ne meurs pas. Je pactise avec Satan, je vis dans le péché et la luxure pour l'éternité et je fais de Docevil (puisqu'il est dieu) mon esclave. Mouhahahaaaa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et moi alors


----------



## Melounette (6 Juin 2006)

J'en parlerais au bûcheron euh d'mon coeur, pitètre qu'il te sauvera.


----------



## tirhum (6 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> (blablabla...) Je pactise avec Satan, je vis dans le péché et la luxure pour l'éternité et je fais de Docevil (puisqu'il est dieu) mon esclave. (blablabla...)


change d'avatar.....


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, moi je ne meurs pas. Je pactise avec Satan, je vis dans le péché et la luxure pour l'éternité et je fais de Docevil (puisqu'il est dieu) mon esclave. Mouhahahaaaa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intéressant, j'ai jamais essayé de la faire claquer


----------



## Melounette (6 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Intéressant, j'ai jamais essayé de la faire claquer


C'est LE faire claquer (le fouet) et c'est moi qui claque, pas l'inverse.


----------



## Amok (6 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui nous sommes les 6 juin 2006, autrement dit le 6 6 6... Chiffre maudit pour certains qui y voient la fin du monde, pour d'autres il ne s'agit la que de la saint Norbert, ou bien de l'anniversaire de naissance du macintel...
> 
> Si les premiers avaient raison, si vous aviez le choix, comment aimeriez vous mourir ?



En faisant des trucs incroyables, genre un moment d'égarement coquin avec Mamyblue et Momo du 56 (en même temps, bien sûr), histoire de leur prouver qu'un modérateur peut être tendre _aussi_ ! 



			
				Melounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est LE faire claquer (le fouet) et c'est moi qui claque, pas l'inverse.



Mais nous sommes d'accord ! :love:


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En faisant des trucs incroyables, genre un moment d'égarement coquin avec Mamyblue et Momo du 56 (en même temps, bien sûr), histoire de leur prouver qu'un modérateur peut être tendre _aussi_ !




On pourra avoir un résumé dans "Postez vos plus belles photos" ?


----------



## joubichou (6 Juin 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On pourra avoir un résumé dans "Postez vos plus belles photos" ?


----------



## Amok (6 Juin 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On pourra avoir un résumé dans "Postez vos plus belles photos" ?



C'est évident ! De toutes façons, Mamy ne serait pas d'accord sinon !


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est évident ! De toutes façons, Mamy ne serait pas d'accord sinon !




Si en arrière-plan on pouvait apercevoir le vaisselier en Pin des Landes avec les assiettes en porcelaine de limoges, je n'en serais que plus satisfait...


----------



## joubichou (6 Juin 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Si en arrière-plan on pouvait apercevoir le vaisselier en Pin des Landes avec les assiettes en porcelaine de limoges, je n'en serais que plus satisfait...


Tu oublies le secrétaire


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies le secrétaire



Là, ça devient vraiment hard. Amok, ses 2 partenaires et un secrétaire en plus... :love:


Je veux bien faire une folie le 06/06, mais plutôt avec LA secrétaire...


----------



## mamyblue (6 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En faisant des trucs incroyables, genre un moment d'égarement coquin avec Mamyblue et Momo du 56 (en même temps, bien sûr), histoire de leur prouver qu'un modérateur peut être tendre _aussi_ !
> :love:


 Amok tu me fais tellement rire que j'en peux plus, je crois que je vais mourir...(de rire..)


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Amok j'en peux plus, je crois que je vais...



Ça devient chaud bouillant là


----------



## Saltabadil (6 Juin 2006)

Rien de trivial pour moi... Je crois que j'essaierais de devenir un dieu, et d'inventer un paradis pour ma petite Galatée...:love:


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est évident ! De toutes façons, Mamy ne serait pas d'accord sinon !



D'un autre coté, si c'est Mamy qui fait les photos on verra pas grand chose...


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2006)

Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> Rien de trivial pour moi... Je crois que j'essaierais de devenir un dieu, et d'inventer un paradis pour ma petite Galatée...:love:




Moi c'est déjà fait. Je suis son dieu, et son paradis est sur terre, tous les jours...


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2006)

Bin moi, ça m'aurait contrarié de trépasser aujourd'hui ...


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2006)

La journée n'est pas terminée...


----------



## Saltabadil (6 Juin 2006)

Wow ! Je n'essaierai pas de me prétendre le dieu de qui que ce soit ici bas... à part peut-être d'une fourmi ?... 
Et encore....


----------



## mamyblue (6 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté, si c'est Mamy qui fait les photos on verra pas grand chose...


  Je ne peux pas être partout


----------



## yvos (6 Juin 2006)

6/6/6 Et si on devait mourir demain...

ah non, Jahrom, là ça m'arrange pas , j'ai piscine de dix à douze... et dentiste le soir...nan, vraiment, j'peux pas faire autrement que de ne pas mourir demain..

quoi, t'insiste?

bon, c'est bien parce que c'est toi, mais à une condition alors:



le supplice de l'Ipod* :love:

*_60Go et noir, de préférence_

Merci de ta compréhension*


*


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2006)

Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> Wow !



C'est ce qu'elle dit en me voyant... 



			
				Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> Je n'essaierai pas de me prétendre le dieu de qui que ce soit



Ah mais attention, j'ai pas dit que c'etait faisable pour tout le monde... 



			
				Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> ici bas...



Mais puisque je te dis que c'est ici le paradis...


----------



## Melounette (6 Juin 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le supplice de l'Ipod* :love:
> 
> *_60Go et noir, de préférence_
> 
> ...


Mais c'est quoi ce supplice de l'ipod bon sang ?\o/ On le voit partout mais nul n'en parle. Ca et le toubarvert, y a de drôles de traffics sur Macgé.:mouais:


----------



## Saltabadil (6 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est déjà fait. Je suis son dieu, et son paradis est sur terre, tous les jours...


 
Et ça ne gêne pas ton adoratrice de ne pas être au même niveau que toi ?  
Tu as trouvé la perle rare !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca et le toubarvert, y a de drôles de traffics sur Macgé.:mouais:



Tu oublies le Cercle...


----------



## MrStone (6 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est quoi ce supplice de l'ipod bon sang ?\o/ On le voit partout mais nul n'en parle. Ca et le toubarvert, y a de drôles de traffics sur Macgé.:mouais:



Creuse un peu la question... il doit bien y avoir un ou deux squelettes dans le placard


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies le Cercle...




D'ailleurs, au début, ça devait s'appeler Sphincter, mais personne n'a pu se mettre d'accord sur l'orthographe.


----------



## SveDec (6 Juin 2006)

Faut profiter d'aujourd'hui, c'est pas demain la veille qu'on aura un nouveau 06/06/06 ^^

\m/


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est quoi ce supplice de l'ipod bon sang ?\o/ On le voit partout mais nul n'en parle. Ca et le toubarvert, y a de drôles de traffics sur Macgé.:mouais:


Ben disons que si t'arrives à mettre un écouteur je vais émettre des doutes sur ton âge.


----------



## Melounette (6 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben disons que si t'arrives à mettre un écouteur je vais émettre des doutes sur ton âge.


:mouais: 
Bin euh...et d'une je suis jeune et fraiche, de deux , je dirais qu'on arrive bien à lui mettre une chaussette alors...j'ai bon ? 
Non, mais comment-ça on peut pas mettre d'écouteurs ? Grmbbblblbmmblbl:hein: .
Bien, puisque c'est comme ça, je compte créer un groupe révolutionnaire de nioubes avec séquestration du big boss (n'importe quel rougeot fera l'affaire) tant que les points suivants ne seront pas expliqués :
-le toubarvert
- le supplice de l'ipod
-le cercle(vl'à aut' chose tiens)​Je crèverais pas aujourd'hui sans comprendre tous les détails de cette affaire.
Première sommation.
Nan mais.:casse:​


----------



## tirhum (6 Juin 2006)

une p'tite recherche ?!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Première sommation.
> Nan mais.:casse:



                  :rateau:


----------



## joubichou (6 Juin 2006)

Bin euh...et d'une je suis jeune et fraiche 

Des preuves,des photos


----------



## jahrom (6 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> -le toubarvert
> - le supplice de l'ipod
> -le cercle(vl'à aut' chose tiens)



Le toubarvert, et le supplice ne sont pas mes spécialités.

Pour le cercle, tournes toi, je vais te montrer l'horizon...


----------



## Melounette (6 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> une p'tite recherche ?!...


C'est déjà fait qu'est-ce que tu crois ? Ca fait des semaines que je suis dessus, j'ai même essayé la voie des mp, et je ne comprends toujours rien. 
Alors voilà, ceci est le dernier appel du coeur.\o/Avant de mourir.....
Joubichou-------->autoportraits.


----------



## MrStone (6 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà fait qu'est-ce que tu crois ? Ca fait des semaines que je suis dessus, j'ai même essayé la voie des mp, et je ne comprends toujours rien.
> Alors voilà, ceci est le dernier appel du coeur.\o/Avant de mourir.....
> Joubichou-------->autoportraits.



Tu es sûre de chercher sur le *bon forum* ? :mouais:


----------



## Amok (6 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà fait qu'est-ce que tu crois ?



Que tu es vraiment la pire des nioubs que cette saloperie de planète ait jamais portée. Bon, j'espère que tu parles anglais....


----------



## Melounette (6 Juin 2006)

Ah ouais d'accord.  Là où je suis contente c'est qu'on ne me fera jamais ça, vous n'avez aucun supplice pour les floodeuses, hein dites ? 
Merci en tout cas. Et je quitte ce fil...vite...en courant...voilà bye bye.


----------



## Amok (6 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais d'accord.  Là où je suis contente c'est qu'on ne me fera jamais ça, vous n'avez aucun supplice pour les floodeuses, hein dites ?



Bah si : un autre floodeur ou nioub te prête ses écouteurs. C'est d'ailleurs presque plus drole encore !


----------



## tirhum (6 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah si : un autre floodeur ou nioub te prête ses écouteurs. C'est d'ailleurs presque plus drole encore !


quel taquin !!.... 

le jour du chiffre de la Bête, invitez donc l'Amok chez vous !........ 
soirée récréative en perspective..... 

:love::love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2006)

Youhouhou enfin un sujet fermé au Bar ! je peux mourir en paix


----------



## benjamin (6 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Youhouhou enfin un sujet fermé au Bar ! je peux mourir en paix


Je n'en espérais pas tant, dis.


----------



## jahrom (7 Juin 2006)

Bon, bah on est tous en vie...

Finalement c'était juste la mort annoncée de ce thread...


----------



## mamyblue (7 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bah on est tous en vie...
> 
> Finalement c'était juste la mort annoncée de ce thread...


 Et ben oui nous sommes tous en vie! Quel plaisir de se réveiller ce matin vivant  
Ouais finalement le 6,6,6, nous auras porté chance et longue vie à tout le monde


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Ouais finalement le 6,6,6, nous auras porté chance et longue vie à tout le monde




*Et longue mort*
à tous les gens qui mourront sur terre aujourd'hui...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2006)

Trois hommes jouent aux cartes.
Un quatrième arrive et leur annonce la fin du monde pour dans quelques heures.

Le premier joueur se lève et dit "je vous laisse, je vais aller prier à l'eglise pour ma rédemption, jusqu'à l'apocalypse, j'en ai trop à me faire pardonner."

Le deuxième joueur pose ses cartes et dit "moi je file m'acheter le meilleur vin que je puisse trouver, et je prends une caisse du tonnerre avec des filles et de la coke a gogo, histoire d'en profiter jusqu'au dernier moment".

Le troisième joueur lève la tête et s'adresse à l'homme qui est entré pour annoncer la nouvelle : "tu ne veux pas t'asseoir? J'ai commencé une partie, j'aimerais bien la terminer".


_(c'était le post façon "purfilsdelasagesse" par Bobby)_


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2006)

Je suis la Moooooooooooooooooooooort


C'était ma minutes culturele.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2006)

Je veux toucher un MacBook Pro 12" avant de mourir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2006)

Tiens c'est le 766 est on est toujours là :mouais: Satan passe toujours deux fois ou alors il s'est trompé de porte ? En fait vous lui avez fait peur, à cause de vous il doit faire un audit parce qu'il trouve que l'enfer c'était mieux avant, après ce qu'il a lu ici :rateau:


----------



## Lila (7 Juin 2006)

le 6-6-6....?
*****...trop tard .....!!
parce que sinon j'aurai bien aimé être ddemain...
mais ça y est ! on est aujourd'hui....
donc c'est bon...c'est plus la peine !!!!

:mouais:


----------



## joanes (7 Juin 2006)

_"Quant à l'abréviation de World Wide Web, www, elle donne en hébreu trois fois la lettre VAV dont la valeur numérique est le 6 (WWW = 666)."_ (source à la c** vue sur le wèbe)

Fallait pas rouvrir le bar


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Fallait pas rouvrir le bar



[mode Pascal77 on]Le 666 est le nombre des Nérons, bonne fête à tous  [mode Pascal77 off]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juin 2006)

SMS a dit:
			
		

> Votre est bête, faites en un balai. 6/6/6, journée bête et méchante



Reçu hier sur mon mobile... J'te jure, ça donne envie d'être con des messages comme ça.


Du coup, j'ai tiré 2-3 sac à main à des vieilles...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Reçu hier sur mon mobile... J'te jure, ça donne envie d'être con des messages comme ça.


Genre : t'as besoin de messages comme ça pour être con...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Genre : t'as besoin de messages comme ça pour être con...


Pfff, je ne réponds même pas. 



espèce de trouduc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lila (7 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, je ne réponds même pas.
> 
> 
> 
> espèce de trouduc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



..si, si...tant que t'es pas encore mort, tu peux!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, je ne réponds même pas.


Regardez tous!
Il s'appelle Ed the Head, il vient de feindre l'indifférence sous vos yeux ébahis.

Il le fait bien hein?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Regardez tous!
> Il s'appelle Ed the Head, il vient de feindre l'indifférence sous vos yeux ébahis.
> 
> Il le fait bien hein?


Comme t'as l'air de réclamer une raclée, on va régler ça comme des hommes, à la cisaille et à la masse. 


Je t'attends, endroit habituel.


edit : ah ben non, pas la masse. C'est trop lourd pour toi. Je te laisse donc le choix des armes. Cure-dents et canif? Je sais que t'aimes bien.


----------



## Melounette (7 Juin 2006)

Bon bin c'est con c'est passé, je me serais bien vue en suppôt de satan.


----------



## joubichou (7 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon bin c'est con c'est passé, je me serais bien vue en suppôt de satan.


Ben ouais dommage


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon bin c'est con c'est passé, je me serais bien vue en suppôt de satan.



[MODE pascal77 on]Hop! un suppôt et au lit![MODE pascal77 off]


----------



## yvos (7 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> [MODE pascal77 on]Hop! un suppôt et au lit![MODE pascal77 off]




il a bon dos le mode Pascal77 

un suppot, ça tend?


----------



## jahrom (7 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon bin c'est con c'est passé, je me serais bien vue en suppôt de satan.



Je veux bien faire le suppo, si tu fais satan...


----------



## Melounette (7 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien faire le suppo, si tu fais satan...


euh....nan. 



			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais dommage


Ah ? On voulait son p'tit coup de fouet ?:love: 
Bon et pour le cercle, toujours aucune explication concrète ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juin 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un suppot, ça tend?




*Ah non !*
il faut détendre et non tendre.

Sinon, c'est douloureux


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah non !*
> il faut détendre et non tendre.
> 
> Sinon, c'est douloureux



Ça dépend de ce que le suppot tend ... Dans le cas de Melounette ... 

M'enfin, tout ça ce ne sont peut être que des ragots, hein ! [MODE=Patochman]Un suppot potin, en somme ![/MODE]


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juin 2006)

en tout cas, vous regardez tous trop la télévision  :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, vous regardez tous trop la télévision  :love:



moi pas du tout


----------



## Aragorn (7 Juin 2006)

Tout est une question de point de vue.  
Si l'on se base sur le calendrier Hégire Arabe, notre 6 juin 2006 correspond au 9/05/1427   

:king:


----------



## SveDec (7 Juin 2006)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Tout est une question de point de vue.
> Si l'on se base sur le calendrier Hégire Arabe, notre 6 juin 2006 correspond au 9/05/1427
> 
> :king:


Ya des satanistes par là-bas ? ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Ya des satanistes par là-bas ? ^^



Ben oui, les adorateurs de G.W.B*** junior, le grand Satan !


----------



## Lila (8 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, les adorateurs de G.W.B*** junior, le grand Satan !



...ça , ça devrait être modéré _a priori_ non ?


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ça , ça devrait être modéré _a priori_ non ?



juste a priori


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2006)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Tout est une question de point de vue.
> Si l'on se base sur le calendrier Hégire Arabe, notre 6 juin 2006 correspond au 9/05/1427
> 
> :king:


 
Ah ben il a fait plutot beau pour un 9 Mai, par contre pour un 6 juin c'etait pas terrible.

Je pense que je vais me convertir


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que je vais me convertir



je peu reprendre ton stock de biere alors ?


----------



## Imaginus (8 Juin 2006)

Toujours en vie... RAS.

Y'a encore de la biere ?:rateau:


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Toujours en vie... RAS.
> 
> Y'a encore de la biere ?:rateau:



on sert pas nioub  les


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

On sert personne de toute façon, le bar est toujours fermé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## mamyblue (8 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> On sert personne de toute façon, le bar est toujours fermé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bonsoir C0rentin, c'est fermé ! Bon alors je repasserais une autre fois, bonne soirée et bise à tous de mamy   :love:


----------



## Melounette (8 Juin 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on sert pas nioub les


Spa vrai, j'ai une biniouze à la main actuellement. 
Mamy, je t'en passe une petite gorgée

Raaaaah non, pas toute la chopine, m'enfin Mamy.


----------



## mamyblue (8 Juin 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Spa vrai, j'ai une biniouze à la main actuellement.
> Mamy, je t'en passe une petite gorgée
> 
> Raaaaah non, pas toute la chopine, m'enfin Mamy.


 Hummmmm mais c'est que c'est bon ça! Mel encore une tite gorgée merci c'est vraiment délicieux, qui en veux! Ben quoi faut partager dans la vie peut-être que demain on sera plus là  A bientôt !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

quelle journée le 6/6/6 :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

surement parce que dans ma date de naissance il y a aussi 3 fois 6 !!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

ma grande chef etait là a mon boulot , la pire de mes vendeuses aussi .....

.....mensonge glorie et beauté !!!!!:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

......on a passé l'aprem a des entretiens d'ambauche et j'ai bien peur que on va bientot me coller un'autre vendeuse ,
une nana qui est venue a l'improvviste , sans rdv mais qui a visiblement "touché" ma chef :modo: :hein: :rateau: ....
une nana qui n'a jamais eté dans le commerce  

j'ai terminé ma journée avec  un diner "tete a tete"au resto  avec ma chef 
et .....une guele pas possible le lendemain  a cause d'une nuit blanche a chercher le sommeil qui ne voulait pas de moi :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 



decidement , j'ai pas envie , mais vraiment pas envie de revivre une journée pareille !!!




ps: j'avais pas envie de mourir ce jour là mais plutot celle de tuer !!!


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je peu reprendre ton stock de biere alors ?


 Mon pauvre Mackie tu es bien le dernier a croire encore que les musulmans ne boivent pas d'alcool


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2006)

Bon, allez : nous sommes le 8/6 !


----------

